# Couple of my new mice



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Picked up 6 new mice yesterday. Here's 3 of them, new pair of reds and a long haired buck 

Buck









Doe









Buck


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, you've got to love the color on those reds.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, deep!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful colors, and the last buck has very nice, bright markings.


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

That first red especially is stunning!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

SablePanther said:


> That first red especially is stunning!


He's nice but he has black all down his back and top of his head. The Red is rich though and hoping he'll pass that on


----------

